# Smoking gun?



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Murdoch company 'leaked rival's TV codes'
Further news on a recent story....
http://news.ft.com/ft/gx.cgi/ftc?pa...L1B0C&subheading=media, entertainment, sport


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2002)

............ and now you know the real reason that Dave is giving Rupert the boot.

The big question is: If convicted, will the FCC pull Rupert's Fox licences?


----------

